# Torch Pro Ir



## Massey9895 (Dec 6, 2012)

Ive got me a Torch Pro Ir illuminator up to 800 yards on order. This will be perched on my Pulsar N550. I will be a coyotes worse nightmare!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Go get em!!!! Good luck!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

post a picture of the setup when you get mounted, I'd like to see that.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Question--- do u need to have an an IR viewer to see this light ?? or can u see it w/ the naked eye, like a laser or ND illuminator?? :teeth:


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I'd like to see that setup as well

I believe you need night vision to see infra red (IR)


----------

